# Is there a maximum length for a 1:12 curb ramp?



## Keith (Aug 31, 2015)

Is there a maximum length for a 1:12 curb ramp written in the code anywhere?


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 31, 2015)

not presently


----------



## JPohling (Aug 31, 2015)

Which code?


----------



## mark handler (Aug 31, 2015)

Yes, The rise for any ramp run shall be 30 inches maximum. §11B-405.6

You need to work out the math


----------



## north star (Aug 31, 2015)

*# * #*

Keith,

Are you asking about the "rise" of a ramp,  or the maximum length

before a landing is required, or something else altogether ?

*# * #*


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 1, 2015)

North, he appears to be speaking about "curb" ramps, not onsite ramps.

If 30" is the maximum rise allowed at 1/12 than 30' would be the max for a site ramp (it can be lengthened with a less steep slope).

Curb ramp lengths are dictated by curb face height vs height at rear of sidewalks, parkways, etc. vs slope. Can you go back 30', it depends on site topography.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 1, 2015)

ADAguy said:
			
		

> North, he appears to be speaking about "curb" ramps, not onsite ramps.If 30" is the maximum rise allowed at 1/12 than 30' would be the max for a site ramp (it can be lengthened with a less steep slope).
> 
> Curb ramp lengths are dictated by curb face height vs height at rear of sidewalks, parkways, etc. vs slope. Can you go back 30', it depends on site topography.


No ramp curb or otherwise can exceed the 360 ft length.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Sep 1, 2015)

Handrails are required when the rise exceeds 6".


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 1, 2015)

Paul? Please provide cite.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 1, 2015)

ADAguy, 1010.9


----------



## steveray (Sep 1, 2015)

I believe what ADAguy was getting at is curbramps are exempt from handrails....?


----------



## fatboy (Sep 1, 2015)

Yeah, after I posted that I realized that we weren't talking about the same ramps..........my bad


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks FB, we understood


----------



## Paul Sweet (Sep 2, 2015)

ADA Guy, you're right.  ADAAG 406.1 doesn't pull in the handrail requirement of 405.8.


----------

